# Beginner - Need some advice :)



## onyros (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all

This is my 1st post so I'll introduce myself as well - I'm Vasilis and I am studying medicine abroad (graduating in June) and I did 1 month course in Ninjutsu last summer when I was back home which I intend to continue when I return home.

However, in my current status I have work approx. 5 to 8 hours a day and the rest I'm stuck at home. There are no gyms anywhere near I am (for the last months I'm stationed somewhere *really* remote).

I was wondering if you guys have any idea on how I should prepare for my upcoming training in these months I still have here.

I was thinking fitness so I acquired 2 dumbbells, a punching bag, a skip rope and a medium resistance band but I am no expert on what to do / when to do it etc.

I also picked up 2-3 books on Ninjutsu (one being sensei Hatsumi's book) and some ZEN meditation ones...

But I'm kind of lost here and can't orient myself on what / how to do it 

If anyone here would like to spend some time to help me out with this I'd be glad. Being home all the time is driving me crazy and I'd like to invest my time to prepare for my training.

I hope this is the right place to post 



P.S. I studied under a Sensei Hatsumi's student during my course.


----------



## Razor (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am quite new to Ninjutsu (been training for about 1.5 years), so I am sure some more experienced people will correct me and/or give you better advice 

I just wanted to say that from what I have experienced, you do not need to be extremely fit for Ninjutsu training. Unless you are overweight or particularly unfit, a reasonable level of fitness should be fine. Unless you want to be fitter for other reasons, it is not particularly necessary for Ninjutsu.

In my opinion, books are a good complement to your training, but (this pretty much goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway), do not try to learn from the books - look up techniques after you have practised them in class and been shown how to do them by your instructor rather than trying on your own. If you are preparing for your training, books will be an interesting read and may help teach some of the basic principles so that you understand them better when you being training, but be sure to read them through after some more training as you will probably gain more from them after some practice.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Pick up the rope and start jumping.  You'll learn speed, timing, hand-eye coordination, and increase your cardiovascular fitness, all at the same time.  You can vary your routine if you feel bored doing that all the time, and learn difficult tricks that are fun to do and also force you to speed up, slow down, and vary your timing to master them.  All are very useful in martial arts training of any kind.

Practice stretching.  Attach a pulley to the top of a doorframe and attach a rope to the pulley.  Tie a loop in one end of the rope, such that you can put your foot through it and rest your ankle inside.  Carefully pull the other end of the rope, which will raise your leg in the air by the ankle.  Use this to alternately stretch your legs, to the extent that you can without damage.  Strive to stretch more each day.  There are commercial stretchers made, but they are large, bulky, and cost a lot.  This is cheap and effective, plus it is very small.  A pulley and a piece of rope is all you need.

You can practice shadow boxing if you like.  A traditional boxer's exercise which also increases endurance, cardiovascular health, flexibility, and speed if done right.  The biggest problem with shadow boxing is you can go slow if you like and going slow won't push your limits.  Skipping rope in my opinion is preferable because no matter how slow you go, you get a benefit from it.

Always time yourself and keep a log.  Strive to increase your endurance.  If you feel like it, you can also monitor your BP and pulse as well, see how long it takes for both to return to normal after you stop exercising as a measure of increasing fitness, and baseline measurements as well.  Not needed, but it can help you to encourage yourself to keep going.

And welcome to MT.


----------



## onyros (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for your advice guys.

Yes I picked up the books to learn more about history and so on, not to learn technique. Also as an effort to understand how to prepare for my training (I'll be permanently settled + working from June so I will attend 2 hour trainings for 2 days a week as scheduled by the dojo).

Sense I'm a doctor, my lifestyle is pretty sedentary that is why I considered some preparation 

I'd go to a gym (which I hate) but there are none available here (yes I'm that remote )

In my previous course of ninjutsu I did see some acrobatic rolls and such and I thought I better prepare my body for that - I'm 5'7 tall / 175lbs (a mix of muscle with a flabby belly basically) and due to previous Muay Thai training for 2 years I got strong legs. I'm no smoker or drinker either 


I will start with the rope, get a scale to measure myself and a BP monitor - Pulley I don't know where to find here basically... I'm interested in stretching because I feel this is where I lack the most...

Shadow boxing I'm well acquainted to it so it won't be a problem.

Do you think I should do a routine daily ? Many times per day ? every other day?  any recommendations from you veterans ? 

I think If I can lose 20 pounds or so it will be easier for me to train and also appearance wise and I have approx. 4 to 5 months to do it...


----------



## oaktree (Jan 24, 2012)

You need a teacher.  You might have to travel or train
In another style till you are able to. You can practice
what you learned in that month course and I think
just practicing that is worth trying to learn from
Some books and videos.  

But ill assume you are someone who wishes
to use video and books. Here's IMO the best
Way to do this. Contact the nearest school of your art.
Explain the situation to the teacher. See if he will
Allow you to join the school as a long distance student.
Ask what material to work on. Gather some friends to practice
with. Videotape yourself doing it to submit to
Your teacher. Have him evaluate you and correct you.
You may also invite him for seminars or all of
Your group save up money and each of you visit
the teacher and share what you learn.
this way is way better than you trying to
Learn by yourself with books.


----------



## onyros (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you misunderstood me...I don't want to train over distance ! 

I'm going back to my dojo in June (it is in my home country- now I'm abroad). 

I just want some advice on how to prepare physically mostly (and maybe mentally) until then (I have 4-5 months until I start training). 

Fitness, stretching etc.  - I got the books just to get some information on ninjutsu and Japan, meditation and so on, not to learn the art from them  - Basically food for thought until I can *really* start learning.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

onyros said:


> I will start with the rope, get a scale to measure myself and a BP monitor - Pulley I don't know where to find here basically... I'm interested in stretching because I feel this is where I lack the most...
> 
> Shadow boxing I'm well acquainted to it so it won't be a problem.
> 
> ...



Pulleys are at hardware stores, but I'm presuming you are so remote you don't have one of those either?

I can't comment on how often you should exercise except in general terms.  First, as I'm sure your aware, the body needs recovery time from strenuous exercise, or it begins to break down.  Second, whatever routine you come up with, the most important part is that it becomes firmly fixed habit.  Do what whatever frequency you feel comfortable with, but always do it.  Never take time off.  Make it such a habit that if you don't do it, you feel like you're missing something.  Once it's a habit, then it stays with you.

If you can't stretch with a rope, then stretch on the floor; I presume you know how to stretch.  I like the rope and pulley because I cannot push past my muscular limits by just pushing me feet apart, but by picking up a rope and hauling my leg up one at a time, I can take it to the point of resistance and then just a little bit more.

I can't advise you on rolling.  It's certain something you can practice, but I'd hate to develop a habit of rolling a particular way, then attend formal training and find out I was doing it wrong and had now made it a bad habit.  I guess whatever you feel is best.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 24, 2012)

If you want endurance than I suggest interval training
And yoga.


----------



## onyros (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks all for contributions

I'll try to make up some workout that includes interval training, cardio, some lifting possibly and try to find some nice exercises to make up a stretch session... When I conclude, I'll post it up for comments

On another note, hardware store here doesn't have a pulley and I am hosted in a loft which makes it hard to find a mounting point ! 

I'm stuck here for 4 months doing residency so I thought I'd put it to good use !

I won't roll or focus on anything like that because of what you said. Don't want to get into a habit of doing things wrong...


Also, do I need a yoga instructor or is it something I can start on my own ?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

onyros said:


> Thanks all for contributions
> 
> I'll try to make up some workout that includes interval training, cardio, some lifting possibly and try to find some nice exercises to make up a stretch session... When I conclude, I'll post it up for comments
> 
> ...



Personally, I think yoga is dangerous, but others disagree.  As to the rest of it, I'm not an expert, keep that in mind.  Just offering my opinion, is all.  Good luck!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 24, 2012)

yoga is dangerous?


----------



## oaktree (Jan 24, 2012)

Yoga is only dangerous if you do not have a qualified teacher
And do not Ger a doctors OK. Its been practice for over 1,000 years


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> yoga is dangerous?



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/magazine/how-yoga-can-wreck-your-body.html?_r=2

It's also not ancient wisdom handed down from Indian sages and gurus dating back to the dawn of time, as it's packaged...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nicholas-rosen/going-to-the-mat-confessi_b_186332.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Yoga is only dangerous if you do not have a qualified teacher
> And do not Ger a doctors OK. Its been practice for over 1,000 years



A) Even instructors get injured.  Maybe especially instructors get injured.
B) It is only about as old as I am - 50 years or so.


----------



## gregtca (Jan 24, 2012)

Try this
http://budodoukoukai.blogspot.com/2011/12/training-alone-part-1-taijutsu.html

Good Luck

greg


----------



## Jenna (Jan 24, 2012)

onyros said:


> Hello all
> 
> This is my 1st post so I'll introduce myself as well - I'm Vasilis and I am studying medicine abroad (graduating in June) and I did 1 month course in Ninjutsu last summer when I was back home which I intend to continue when I return home.
> 
> ...


If you have not completed much training to date then you may not yet know what specific aspects of your fitness and conditioning you might need to address. As you have said yourself, improving your general health, physique and condition is surely a worthwhile endeavour to participate to your maximum in any martial art.  

Remote or not, you have all the equipment you need already: your body! 

You can try interval running outdoors (or maybe it is cold enough for cross contry skiing?), jumprope for indoors and work your way up to thirty or forty burpees.  That is all you need do before thoroughly thorough stretching of your major muscle groups. Make your stretching progressive - a little more each time. I think stretching is a horrendously overlooked discipline in most MA training programmes (people like to get straight to the hitting I think). 

How remote are you anyway?  Do you have polar bears to run away from? Or maybe crocodiles or leopards? I like leopards... or maybe that should be leotards. In any case, if you are relatively new to your art then nobody will expect you to be a superfast Usain Bolt or superflexible bendy Wendy and but a little general fitness and conditioning will serve you well as you get into the specifics of Ninjutsu.  I wish you bestest wishes with your wilderness training.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 24, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> yoga is dangerous?


Indeed.  I once got trapped in a yoganidrasana pose.  The only way they could get me out was with two large crowbars and plenty of non-stick honey from non-stick bees.  What an ordeal.  The honey was delicious though.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 24, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> A) Even instructors get injured.  Maybe especially instructors get injured.
> B) It is only about as old as I am - 50 years or so.[/QUOTE
> Rarely do people get injured doing yoga. Most
> Injuries are caused by incorrect practice.
> ...


----------



## onyros (Jan 24, 2012)

ok due to my work I cant risk injury so no yoga for me  If I cant find a pulley, I dont think I'll be able to find someone to fix me if i get stuck 

I'd prefer to do all of my workouts and stretching indoors (unless I want to run outside minus 32 celsius = -26 Fahrenheit) which I wouldn't really love 


I'm just want to be in a good physical condition - I remember when I started my month course in ninjutsu that I couldn't run as much as the others and ran out of steam or couldn't bend as easily/as much as the rest...These are the things I'm trying to address... I think 4-5 months is enough time for that yeah ?

Oh forgot to say I'm 26 years old - I think I forgot, can't check my original post now


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

onyros said:


> ok due to my work I cant risk injury so no yoga for me  If I cant find a pulley, I dont think I'll be able to find someone to fix me if i get stuck
> 
> I'd prefer to do all of my workouts and stretching indoors (unless I want to run outside minus 32 celsius = -26 Fahrenheit) which I wouldn't really love
> 
> ...



Where are you, on the moon?

But yeah, at your age, it should be no problem.  I got into the best shape of my life in 13 weeks when I was 18 years old (and you're not that much older).  It was called Marine Corps Boot Camp.  I went in weighing 175 and came out weighing 145.  I'm 5' 10" tall.  Of course, I now weight quite a bit more than that...but I forgive myself, I'm 50.


----------



## mukashimantis (Jan 24, 2012)

You can do some core exercises like planks, do pull/chin ups. Rolling/tumbling and crawling are also good. Tree climbing if you have a tree around. If stuck inside, crawling over and under furniture helps keep you flexible. Squeezing a tennis ball is good for finger strength. Running through woods or on beach if possible. If you look around the house/yard, you can find things to incorporate into your workout. Doing pushups with your hans and/or feet balancing on top of books, or bricks etc. Hope this gives you a good starting point. Good luck and let us know what else you come up with.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 24, 2012)

mukashimantis said:


> Rolling/tumbling



Man, I had Statesboro Blues stuck in my head until I read that... Now - Rollin And Tumbling of course 

to the OP: when I have periods that I cannot attend training in class I solo train and focus on the basics and just going over and over the stuff I have been learning - essentially just trying to carry on building a strong foundation in the basics.
If you feel that the short time you spent in training prior to departure has not given you anything to really go over yet as it is all still too new (which is natural, don't worry  ) then my advice would be to work on flexibility and cardio. Some of this is going to depend on the curriculum of your particular dojo - some dojo will have you doing (or working towards doing) handsprings and cartwheels as part of your taihenjutsu (as per the Ten Chi Jin Ryaku No Maki) and others will be happy to simply roll and breakfall. 
You can roll with a belly - I did. 

Perhaps I might suggest not to worry too much just yet as to preparing to train, sounds like studying with books &c. on some of the background and history is a good idea, but aside from that you can just try to let things flow naturally and relax - there's no hurry. If the general attitude is that you train until you die, then you've got a whole lifetime of training ahead of you. Let it work at its own pace and enjoy the journey you are readying yourself for.

Gambatte kudasai!


----------



## onyros (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks all for your advice
I'll focus on cardio, stretching and do some lifting and maybe focus on my Zen meditation until June


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *Where are you, on the moon?
> 
> *But yeah, at your age, it should be no problem. I got into the best shape of my life in 13 weeks when I was 18 years old (and you're not that much older). It was called Marine Corps Boot Camp. I went in weighing 175 and came out weighing 145. I'm 5' 10" tall. Of course, I now weight quite a bit more than that...but I forgive myself, I'm 50.



Mt daughter and I went to watch the Russian State Ballet of Siberia the other night ( they were brilliant), afterwards we stood shivering waiting for my husband to pick us up we saw the dancers come out to have a cigarette while they waited for their bus, they were wearing clothes we would wear in summer, they seemed as if it were a balmy summers night to them lol!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 25, 2012)

Let me get this straight, you're a doctor and you're asking a bunch of strangers on a forum what exercise you should do? With almost no training behind you, just work on general fitness, and you should have more than enough information about that yourself due to your career, honestly. If you've trained for a month in a Bujinkan school, I would assume you've been shown Sanshin, Kihon Happo, maybe one or two more things. If you can remember them, try to go through them semi-regularly, other than that, just basic exercise. I'd recommend walking, but you say it's a little cold where(ever) you are, maybe a treadmill if you have the room? But walking is better than running from our perspective.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, and additionally, have you been taught Zen meditation? Not that it's in any way a preparation, or really an effect on the physical side of training, I'm just curious.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Let me get this straight, you're a doctor and you're asking a bunch of strangers on a forum what exercise you should do? With almost no training behind you, just work on general fitness, and you should have more than enough information about that yourself due to your career, honestly. If you've trained for a month in a Bujinkan school, I would assume you've been shown Sanshin, Kihon Happo, maybe one or two more things. If you can remember them, try to go through them semi-regularly, other than that, just basic exercise. I'd recommend walking, but you say it's a little cold where(ever) you are, maybe a treadmill if you have the room? But walking is better than running from our perspective.



Failing a Treadmill, if You have a decent size living room, Jog from one end to the other. Turn Left, then Left, then Right, then Right, and repeat. It works interestingly well if You cant comfortably go outside to do it, and dont want to invest in a Treadmill.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 25, 2012)

Not jog. Walk. That's why I specifically said "walking is better than running from our perspective". I'm speaking from the perspective of our art, beyond general fitness.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Not jog. Walk. That's why I specifically said "walking is better than running from our perspective". I'm speaking from the perspective of our art, beyond general fitness.


Yeah, but this is a matter of limited space. Walking doesnt tend to work as well, I find, if youre turning about every 5 seconds. A continual walk, however, id absolutely agree on.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 25, 2012)

Which is why I suggested a treadmill. But really, running/jogging is not preferred for us, regardless of the room constraints.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Which is why I suggested a treadmill. But really, running/jogging is not preferred for us, regardless of the room constraints.


Fair enough - I see benefits in both, depending on what youre trying to achieve, but I see no reason to go into this further. Im sure we both know the Pros of each, and wouldnt gain much from discussing them.

Personally, I tend to use Jogging as a Warmup, simply because its faster. But favor Walking for Exercise.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 25, 2012)

Due to jogging and running keeping you more on the balls of your feet, that keeps a constant tension in your calf, as it pulls your heel up. Continued for long periods can lead to the shortening of the calf muscle, which is the exact opposite of what is required for Taijutsu movement and kamae. By shortening the calf muscles, it is harder to get the deeper kamae, and longer steps that form our system. Walking gives the same fitness benefit of running when done for twice the time (run for half an hour, walk for an hour etc), without the negative side-effects. Being less impactful, it also is better for your ankle and knee joints.

So, for us, walk. For TKD, where bouncing on your toes is favoured in some forms, jogging and running are good, as it conditions the calf for such tension.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Due to jogging and running keeping you more on the balls of your feet, that keeps a constant tension in your calf, as it pulls your heel up. Continued for long periods can lead to the shortening of the calf muscle, which is the exact opposite of what is required for Taijutsu movement and kamae. By shortening the calf muscles, it is harder to get the deeper kamae, and longer steps that form our system. Walking gives the same fitness benefit of running when done for twice the time (run for half an hour, walk for an hour etc), without the negative side-effects. Being less impactful, it also is better for your ankle and knee joints.
> 
> So, for us, walk. For TKD, where bouncing on your toes is favoured in some forms, jogging and running are good, as it conditions the calf for such tension.


This probably explains why the one and only time I tried the whole bouncing thing when I used to do ITF, I wound up with sore calves. Thats actually rather interesting.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 25, 2012)

Walking does not give you the same endurance as running.  
  Try walking an hour one day then try a 10 minute sprint
Another day you will be able to feel the difference.  

I walk everywhere some times over an hour and
 Its no where near the endurance level of sprints and running
Why because you are using more oxygen.  

If you are having trouble sinking deeper in your
Stances its not cause of running it's cause 
You are not sinking deep enough I know plenty
Of people who run and can get low in stances
And have good root and structure.  Chen taijiquan
Has very low stances so the whole you can't get in low
Stances cause you run is B.S.


----------



## onyros (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Let me get this straight, you're a doctor and you're asking a bunch of strangers on a forum what exercise you should do? With almost no training behind you, just work on general fitness, and you should have more than enough information about that yourself due to your career, honestly. If you've trained for a month in a Bujinkan school, I would assume you've been shown Sanshin, Kihon Happo, maybe one or two more things. If you can remember them, try to go through them semi-regularly, other than that, just basic exercise. I'd recommend walking, but you say it's a little cold where(ever) you are, maybe a treadmill if you have the room? But walking is better than running from our perspective.





Yeap I am a doctor and I'm situated in a mountain village in Bohemia (Central Europe) with approx 50 people living here and we're looking at crazy low temperatures right now 

You know I studied for 6 years but none of my knowledge is useful for stretching or exercising, we don't really do those things as subjects. I'm not a physiotherapist or something  So why not ask a "bunch of strangers online" in something they did/do way more than me ? 

It's just a January-June thing I volunteered for until my graduation ceremony (happens only in July + October and due to my study plans I wasn't elligible for either).

A family is hosting me in a 50 square meter loft...

 It's lovely outside to run, jog and so on but winter hit us hard since mid November (At least people said to me) and it's not getting better... I'm afraid...

Imagine Rocky the movie where he was in Russia and ran in the snow and you have a picture in what I'm facing right now 


I don't think you get taught Zen, you just practise it... I showed a lot of interest in it and then stopped so maybe I should focus on that for now + fitness


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, believe me, you get taught Zen. Otherwise, you're not doing Zen, really. Same with any martial art, if you're not being taught it, you're not doing it.


----------



## onyros (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I'd love to be taught Zen but that's not an option 

Best is to do something than nothing right?


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 25, 2012)

onyros said:


> Well I'd love to be taught Zen but that's not an option
> 
> Best is to do something than nothing right?


Eh... No.
Doing something incorrectly can be incredibly counterproductive.
But to each their own, its Your call in the end.
And Zen might not be too terribly hard to learn I guess.

**So has spoken someone who barely actually knows what Zen is beyond it being a Meditative Spritual thingy that seems very Asian**


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2012)

onyros said:


> Yeap I am a doctor and I'm situated in a mountain village in Bohemia (Central Europe) with approx 50 people living here and we're looking at crazy low temperatures right now
> 
> You know I studied for 6 years but none of my knowledge is useful for stretching or exercising, we don't really do those things as subjects. I'm not a physiotherapist or something  So why not ask a "bunch of strangers online" in something they did/do way more than me ?
> 
> ...



That's a nice place to be stuck in, perhaps summer would have been better though! Doctors are good at a lot of things but not the fitness stuff, we have a couple of army doctors who train with us, they have no idea of what exercises to do etc other than what they've learned in the army as opposed to medical school, I have to say they aren't very good at first aid either lol as they don't usually get the patient until after that bit is done.


----------



## onyros (Jan 25, 2012)

Zen doesn't require anything physical its purely spiritual. So you may waste your time, but that's all...Then again, if you read Zen teachings, even wasting your time in zazen is actually Zen  

Anyways yeah I'm useless in gymnastics or what exercises to do but I know all the muscles, nerves, vessels, mechanism of function on a gross and histological level. 

Knowing how the body works and where everything is located doesn't necessarily mean you know how to train it, strengthen it and overall improve it  That's not my area of expertise!


----------



## mukashimantis (Jan 25, 2012)

Rolling and Tumbling = good for flexibility and cardio:jediduel:


----------



## Indagator (Jan 25, 2012)

mukashimantis said:


> Rolling and Tumbling = good for flexibility and cardio:jediduel:



And a great song to play down at the bar!


----------



## mukashimantis (Jan 26, 2012)

Not familiar with the tune to get the reference. I'll try youtube.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 26, 2012)

mukashimantis said:


> Not familiar with the tune to get the reference. I'll try youtube.



The version by Cream is definitely one of the best lol. It tends to be the first song (well, jamming song) somebody learns when they start out playing slide guitar.


----------

